# Travel To Russia



## monkad8 (Aug 9, 2006)

Please help.Somebody travelled across Russia? How There?I Am going to go here, advise, what route is better for choosing? Of what agency to take advantage? On the internet it is a lot of sites offering these services (gotorussia.com, russia-travel.com, 3btours.com, russia.com, etc.), but it were would be desirable to hear opinion of people which already there.Thanks


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This is a cooking site. I recommend you try a travel site such as http://slowtalk.com/eve/ubb.x

Happy travels!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

But Mezzaluna! This is the "Late Night Cafe (non-food/cooking discussion) thread! Traveling to Russia would seem to fit the criteria of being non-food non-cooking!! 

doc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Shame on me! :blush:

You were correct to say that, DeltaDoc. I should have said, "I hope someone can give you more information, moNkaD8." (But still, SlowTalk is a great travel site.)

Happy travesl, moNkaD8! Let us know what you find.
Mezzaluna


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

..already 17 years and loving it, and cooking..
a helpfull site would be www.expat.ru. this is a site where posters live mainly in russia and will be able to answer specific questions.
1) Make sure that your documents in order. visa etc. work only with a reliable agency.how long are you going to be here? if not only for 1 month as a tourist, than try to get a crash course in russian.
2) when you are here, in russia, enjoy, when in rome do as the romans do. that does not mean you have to drink every day a bottle of vodka...
3)there are NObears running around on Red Square..by the way, red square has / had nothing to do with communists 'reds'. the old russian translation 'krasnaya' (red) means beautifull.
4)English is spoken here, plans in the METRO (subway) are in english and russian, easy to use.9 million russians and foreigners (and I) do it very day.
5) Moscow is an international city like any other.Nice and bad, clean and dirty, ugly and beautifull. but what you will notice are all that pretty and nice ladies. no need for a hugo boss suit or prada handbags. russian girls have a natural charme.. and don't worry, they are not all of them trying to get married to a foreigner. and an american passport does NOT mean anymore a ticket to 'freedom'
6) come with a POSITIVE attitude and you will have a good time and few hassles.


----------

